
How the author of GoRails (screencasts for Rails) makes $15k / month - nickjj
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/8999c7ac7f
======
excid3
Thanks for sharing Nick! Happy to answer any questions you guys have on
GoRails, screencasting, etc.

~~~
nickjj
No problem. Thanks for doing the interview and making gorails.

At least now I can point people to something concrete when people ask me if
Rails is dead haha.

